# Mommy i want a mech



## Morix (15/11/21)

Hi everyone...

Im not sure if this has been posted, its so old so im sure something similar has been. I didn't check but here you go anyway for the new kids on the block looking to get into mechs.

Make sure you understand the following before even considering the switch to the mech realm. Other than this you should know how to store your batteries when not in any mod. Keep the wraps neat and always check each cell before installing for dents, rips, nicks and the top black/white insulator ring covering the negative by the positive point of the cell. Keep away from ALL other metals when stored.

If you have been vaping for 3 month or even 5 to 6 start with a tube or if you MUST have a box mod do parallel. Series will drown you with vapour if you're not used to that much at once. Also you'll stay at 4.2v instead of the 8.4 in series. "safer"
.... Anyhow enjoy.

*Images by zamblebox




*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Nicely done, we can never stop talking about vape safety.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Nicely done, we can never stop talking about vape safety.



Agreed.

The only "issue" that I have with the charts above is where it says that most 18650 batteries are 20A.



This is only true for most 18650 batteries that are suitable for vaping. There are tons of them out there way below 20A. If a new vaperist reads this they could go out and buy a Trustfire battery and assume that it is safe.

If you are new at this *always* check out Battery Mooch's tables on YouTube or just Google him and check out his ratings. Or you could just ask one of us.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

There is this too which also helps a lot.

http://www.steam-engine.org/batt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Now you got me started again.

As per the above calc, if you take a Molicell P26A and a build of 0.2, you get a headroom of 16%

Taking the build to 0.15 gives you - (minus) 12%

Not a lot of room for error.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/11/21)

have mechs, want a mommy

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/11/21)

vicTor said:


> have mechs, want a mommy



Must she already be a mommy, or will you handle the conversion yourself?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Must she already be a mommy, or will you handle the conversion yourself?



Very funny.

I am going to nominate this for "Chirp of the Week"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix (19/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The only "issue" that I have with the charts above is where it says that most 18650 batteries are 20A.
> 
> ...


Yea very true. I only trust 3 brands maybe 4
Samsung 
Sony
LG
Molicel

I have some efest bloaks here where it states 40A along with a mah rating that is also very high. Usually when both numbers are high for example 40A cdr 5000mah off the bat ill call bull#@%*.

High Amps = lower mah
High Mah = lower Amps cdr

This one stated above claims to be 40A after mooch's tests it only came to 20A. I cant say dont use these and only the recommended, but if you are going to just do so with a regulated mod.

Moral of the story : always check mooch's ratings even if its by a trusted source.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

